# Wort Hogs Pale Ale Mania 2011 Is Fast Approaching



## worthogs webmaster (10/7/11)

Don't forget the Wort Hogs *Pale Ale Mania* is coming up soon. 

It is to be held Sunday August 7th from 11am - judging to commence around 12.15pm.

It will be held at the usual place (since last century in fact!) - *AD Ryans Restaurant & Bar *- 69 Main Street Diamond Creek 3089. Entries will be accepted on the day or prior to this they can be left at Grain & Grape or Greensborough Home Brewing Supplies.

They can also be mailed in to us at our postal address which is PO Box 188 Greensborough VIC 3088. If you choose to do this, please do it ASAP to allow for the entries to settle before being judged. Send an email to me at [email protected] and I will ensure your entry is collected from the Post Office as soon as possible and nurtured until the date of the competition.

All information can be found at our website: www.worthogs.net or on our Facebook Page (which links you back to the official website).

Happy brewing, and I hope many of you will make it on the day.
:icon_chickcheers:


----------

